# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Σωστικά και Πυροσβεστικά μέσα πλοίων >  Φορητή φιάλη οξυγόνου

## alkiviadis

Δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψα στο σωστό θέμα αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση..Στα πλοία της ποντοπόρου μπορείς να έχεις μαζί σου μια μικρή φιάλη οξυγόνου σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς??Το λέω επειδή τα περισσότερα θύματα σε περιπτώσεις πυρκαγιάς είναι απο ασφυξία..Αν μπορούσε να μου πει κάποιος θα το εκτιμούσα..

----------


## Natsios

> Δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψα στο σωστό θέμα αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση..Στα πλοία της ποντοπόρου μπορείς να έχεις μαζί σου μια μικρή φιάλη οξυγόνου σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς??Το λέω επειδή τα περισσότερα θύματα σε περιπτώσεις πυρκαγιάς είναι απο ασφυξία..Αν μπορούσε να μου πει κάποιος θα το εκτιμούσα..


Καλημέρα Αλκιβιάδη,
όλα τα βαπόρια έχουν εγκεκριμένες και πιστοποιημένες αναπνευστικές συσκευές για χρήση σε αντιμετώπιση ή διαφυγή από χώρους πυρκαγιάς κτλ. Δεν χρειαζεται να έχεις μαζί σου καμία μικρή φιάλη

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψα στο σωστό θέμα αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση..Στα πλοία της ποντοπόρου μπορείς να έχεις μαζί σου μια μικρή φιάλη οξυγόνου σε περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς??Το λέω επειδή τα περισσότερα θύματα σε περιπτώσεις πυρκαγιάς είναι απο ασφυξία..Αν μπορούσε να μου πει κάποιος θα το εκτιμούσα..


Κατα τη γνώμη μου, αν τηρούνται  :Cool:  οι κανόνες ασφαλείας δεν κινδυνεύεις απο *τίποτα*.-

----------


## axos

Υπάρχουν σε διάφορα σημεία επάνω στο πλοίο...Emergency Evacuation Breathing Device ονομάζονται και υπάρχουν στο μηχανοστάσιο, στο pump room και στους χώρους του κομμοδεσίου...

----------


## alkiviadis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

